# Look at Osgood grow



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Had some fun with staged photos today. Ozzy is getting big. He is 19.5 pounds. The last one is for Tracey. The American merle schnauzer.
































Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow from a cute little squirt to an amazingly handsome big dog. He is really beautiful! I love the groom.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Wow from a cute little squirt to an amazingly handsome big dog. He is really beautiful! I love the groom.


It grew out pretty good! He is probably too long right now but his coat is so easy. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's such a cute giant baby man All your love made him grow


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Is that really him on the last pic?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's growing up to be an absolute stunner ..... Love his 'Ralph and Ruby ' impression


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's amazing how much he's grown compared to Jake now! Love the schnauzer too


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

love how much he has grown....I used to have a miniature schnauzer growing up.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He looks bigger than make now! Hes gorgeous donna - and a right little trooper x Ha he has the schnauzer colouring when you put it next to one - my too now have the face..... I have been questioned today on the beach, "what kind of dog are they??" 
They looked at me like I was crazy when. Said short cockatoos haha x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Is that really him on the last pic?


It's him on the left and a schnauzer on the right.  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

What are you feeding him???! Jeeze. He's turned in to the hulk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> It's him on the left and a schnauzer on the right.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Haha I did wonder! He is gorgeous by the way! That's nothing new though.. He has always been beautiful with an amazing spirit!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna! What a cutie pie he has become!!! I would hate to say which of your three I love the most!?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

He is a big strong boy now, will never forget little oz as a puppy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Grove said:


> He is a big strong boy now, will never forget little oz as a puppy


Nor will I, such a happy end to the story and such a great life ahead of him now.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh, bless he is sooo handsome, You certainly have the knack of chosing stunning poos


----------

